# My Edge may be Haunted



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

Let me begin by saying that I am the only manipulator of the Tivo in my house; My wife leaves all setting and deleting to me.
Back in January I got several recordings of shows on channel I never watch, most of which were set for One Pass. I even got a charge from Amazon Prime for an Amazon Prime movie. I finally got to speak to an agent who politely cancelled the charges.
It has continued on into February, most recently last night when it recorded (and set a One Pass) for the Olympics on NBC... IN STANDARD DEFINITION!
Worse yet, the Tivo has started deleting my saved shows. I generally am able to keep my Tivo to about 30 percent full, so there should be no reason for it to force any deletions. A few days ago I decided I had to go through and set some of the older recordings to "Do Not Delete". These are a couple of series I like to re-watch from time to time and some NPR shows (like This Old House) I like to watch when I exercise. I am backed up almost a year on four of these choices, but I want to watch them when they come "up to bat".
It has gotten so that I'll check the Tivo every morning to delete any new junk, and retrieve any deletions that I did not create.
Other than that, the Tivo records well and plays well; there doesn't seem to be any difficulty in the program guide or playbacks.
Can anyone suggest what might be causing these situations? I was almost starting to think that a neighbor is accessing my router and fiddling around with my Tivo, but I don't think that is plausable.
Rich


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

__





Tivo Customer Support Community







tivoidp.tivo.com


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

mdavej said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I had NO IDEA that Tivo would automatically record shows it THINKS I might like! I find that as intrusive as Big Brother from "1984".
Having said that, I went to settings and found that "Tivo Suggestions" is turned off. Still, there is a huge list of "suggestions" at the bottom of "My Shows". I don't know of any of the showes that sporadically showed up were one on that list.
While I was at it, I changed my standard recording settings to "Save until I delete" for all recordings.
If anybody can tell me how (on my Edge) I can change a settings to have it NEVER even consider trying to make a suggestion to me, I would appreciate it. I am an adult and know very well what I want to record and watch. If I were sitting there, bored and staring at the TV, perhaps I might consider suggestions... but that is NOT the case.
Rich
BTW, thank you for pointing out that Customer Support item!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Turning off suggestions in Settings will prevent them from being recorded. You’ll have to delete things already recorded.

“Suggestions” has been a TiVo feature since the very beginning in 1999.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rich113 said:


> While I was at it, I changed my standard recording settings to "Save until I delete" for all recordings.


As was mentioned, Tivo Suggestions are a hallmark feature that differentiated it from other products, before they started gutting features it was one of the stand out items that had them rise above the boring flock of barely functional cable company DVRs, to be "shocked" at it for those of us that have been around and appreciated Tivo, it's amusing at best


> kids today


"Save until I delete" or "Keep until I delete" is a kneejerk reaction that will eventually bite you, repeatedly, if you look at history here you'll see that KUID is one of the most abused features which when liberally applied will cause missed recordings and other weird space allotment behaviors, it is strongly recommended to not use KUID unless the item is incredibly valuable. You don't need KUID, especially with suggestions now turned off.

I don't know where you're seeing the suggestions you mention, but if they're at the bottom of the Now Playing list, you can just delete them. The Suggestion engine is like a dog, all it wants to do is make you happy, and its goal in life is to get you shows you might like to watch and fill the Tivo with them, since they never count against your recording space and will always be deleted first, they are never in the way. When Suggestions were enabled it did its job and scheduled them for the next 2 weeks, even if you turn off the suggestion engine, it will take 2 weeks for them to cycle through, and then since you have suggestions off, it will no longer record them.


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

cwoody222 said:


> Turning off suggestions in Settings will prevent them from being recorded. You’ll have to delete things already recorded.
> 
> “Suggestions” has been a TiVo feature since the very beginning in 1999.


Aha Ha! I went to suggestions and found that the 528 that were there were from last fall. I probably turned Suggestions off at that time but didn't study that I would have to delete them.
Oh, by the way, while I was doing that, the Tivo proceeded to delete 34 show that I had previously recovered from deletion and marked "Keep until I delete". It sure seems to me that Tivo thinks I work for it rather than IT works for me!
Rich


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

dianebrat said:


> As was mentioned, Tivo Suggestions are a hallmark feature that differentiated it from other products, before they started gutting features it was one of the stand out items that had them rise above the boring flock of barely functional cable company DVRs, to be "shocked" at it for those of us that have been around and appreciated Tivo, it's amusing at best
> 
> "Save until I delete" or "Keep until I delete" is a kneejerk reaction that will eventually bite you, repeatedly, if you look at history here you'll see that KUID is one of the most abused features which when liberally applied will cause missed recordings and other weird space allotment behaviors, it is strongly recommended to not use KUID unless the item is incredibly valuable. You don't need KUID, especially with suggestions now turned off.
> 
> I don't know where you're seeing the suggestions you mention, but if they're at the bottom of the Now Playing list, you can just delete them. The Suggestion engine is like a dog, all it wants to do is make you happy, and its goal in life is to get you shows you might like to watch and fill the Tivo with them, since they never count against your recording space and will always be deleted first, they are never in the way. When Suggestions were enabled it did its job and scheduled them for the next 2 weeks, even if you turn off the suggestion engine, it will take 2 weeks for them to cycle through, and then since you have suggestions off, it will no longer record them.


Why is it a kneejerk reaction? I DON'T WANT them deleted! Why will it bite me? I keep this Edge at about 30% full, leaving a HUGE amount of room for anything I want to record (even in football season.)
With regard to Suggestions, I went and deleted over 500 "suggestions dating back to September thru November. The did not go away by themselves. It has been turned off (it appears; I don't recall doing it myself) and now the "bin" is empty, I sure hope they won't delete the things I WANT and record ANY stuff I didn't select.
I have been vocal on the forum (this topic and others) about things I don't like, including:

Changing system software so it takes my TV 1 minute 26 seconds to connect with the Tivo (October 23)
Changing the order of recordings to "season" rather than date recorded CONSTANTLY
Deleting shows I WANT to save
Recording shows (including an Amazon Prime show for $7.99) that I don't want
Sporatic reboots (the last batch were about 6PM as I had several I wanted recorded), rebooting and going on merrily
BUT
I have to say that I have a LOT of things I DO like:

The Edge comes with a 2TB hard drive (replaceable with even larger)... Try THAT from Comcast or WOW.
I hear complaints about the program list useability, but I find it clear and easy to understand and use
I like the skip function and the fast forward function. I use the remote almost sub-consciously while watching recordings. (slow forward and reverse are bit touchy)
I can find what I want to watch in My Shows easily and quickly.
Both of my Edge units (I bought a second one last fall) have been reliable (except for the system update last October).

I just want to be in charge of IT, rather than (like the old joke) be like the Boy Scout helping the old lady across the street... when she didn't want to go there.

Rich


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rich113 said:


> Why is it a kneejerk reaction? I DON'T WANT them deleted! Why will it bite me? I keep this Edge at about 30% full, leaving a HUGE amount of room for anything I want to record (even in football season.)
> With regard to Suggestions, I went and deleted over 500 "suggestions dating back to September thru November. The did not go away by themselves. It has been turned off (it appears; I don't recall doing it myself) and now the "bin" is empty, I sure hope they won't delete the things I WANT and record ANY stuff I didn't select.
> I have been vocal on the forum (this topic and others) about things I don't like, including:
> 
> ...


I got nothing for ya... it's 20 years of Tivo and 15 years here, KUID is never the right answer and all of us "old timers" will tell you why, but since you know better, carry on.
Huzzah, you deleted 500+ suggestions that didn't matter and weren't being counted in your disk usage, they literally do not matter!

KUID is the most common cause of random and unexplained recording problems, you'll see it over and over here at TCF, I run several Tivo's at 60% to 70% full with suggestions on with maybe 1 or two items on the whole unit KUID, and I have never had it delete a program I've recorded, I have recordings over 7 years old, yes NEVER.

It looks like you want to micromanage the recordings and the device and by doing that you'll probably never be happy, I just let my units hum along doing what they want and rarely have had to intervene in recordings in what's now 15 years of Tivo usage.


----------

